# Flame Angel...Cleaning?



## HardCory (Jul 27, 2009)

Now I wasn't home to see this, but my girlfriend said that my Hippo Tang was lying on it's side and my Flame Angel was picking at his body. They would seperate, and then come back again and do the same thing. Is it possible that the Flame Angel was acting like a cleaner shrimp or some butterflys? Eating parasites and what not off the Hippo?


----------



## surfaboi808 (Oct 17, 2009)

if that is a flame, it would be the 1st time that i've heard of a flame angel acting in that fashion.. perhaps someone who has owned flame angels could shed some light?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

To my knowledge Flame Angels will not act as cleaner. It is, however, very common for a Blue Hippo Tang to lay flat on its side. My guess is that the Angel was expressing its dominance.


----------



## HardCory (Jul 27, 2009)

I would assume the same, Pasfur But the way she described it, it sounded more like a "combing over" idea. It was during the day and I havn't seen my hippo lie down yet. Not that the dominance thing is out f th question, but they havn't even really noticed each other. No nipping or chasing. So I don't know.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

As a rule of thumb, Centropyge angels and Tangs don't really enjoy each others company. My guess is that the Tang was spooked, instinctively lay flat on the bottom and faded color, at which point the Flame decided it would be a good time to show some dominant behavior.


----------



## HardCory (Jul 27, 2009)

Fair enought. Thanks for the input. I just thought is sounded too weird to not ask someone.


----------

